# nyeklő-csukló



## michamotor

Jó napot!

I couldn´t find the word   nyeklő in any dictonary. Could you please explain it.

Betöltötte a kis drágám a hat hónapot. Szinte hihetetlen, hogy fél év eltelt, és abból a  *nyeklő*-csukló, tehetetlen kis gombócból, rúgkapáló, erős nagybaba lett.


----------



## Zsanna

Neked is, michamotor!

_Nyeklő_ doesn't exist all alone, maybe neither does _nyeklő-csukló_ but one does have an impression what it wants to be (more or less)... 
Most words beginning with "nyek..." are nearly all onomatopoeic words referring to a fairly weak sound that a baby or a small animal emits when just trying to "communicate with the world" about his slowly growing discomfort (the closest in English would be something like _whimper_). 

However, here (& together with the other word) it doesn't indicate a sound but a (tendency for a particular) movement that is a bit difficult to describe...
If you think of how a baby's limbs and head can fall/tip/tilt according to the way he is moved because he doesn't have the muscles to counterbalance those movements (or hasn't learnt to coordinate his movements) that is the phenomenon that this expression describes.


----------



## michamotor

Köszönöm szépen a segítséged


----------



## Zsanna

Nagyon szívesen.


----------



## Ateesh6800

"Nyeklő-csukló" is the result of an active word formation technique in Hungarian, a bit similar to "ingó-bingó rózsaszál". "Nyeklő-csukló" = "csukló" (in the sense of not quite being able to hold up his/hear head yet etc.); "ingó-bingó" = "ingó".

"Nyeklik" may therefore not exist idependently but there are suspiciously similar words: "nyagda" ('rickety') and "nyegle" ('hányaveti'). It is onomatopoeic but not in the sense of imitating a sound; rather, it is a sound imitating a movement, if there is such a thing.


----------



## ib343

I agree with Ateesh6800. This is definitely of imitative origin. There are 2 points I could add that can help. If you google it, "nyeklik" is used in the coined pair: "nyeklik-nyaklik".

The root "nyek" can be found in "nyekereg" ("gives a creeking sound") which gives the mood of the coinage. Also in this coinage it is paired up with the root "nyak" ("neck"). So it kind of gives the idea that "the head is instably moving back and forth on the neck", also further expanded it could be interpreted to be instable as a whole.

It is similar to "csetlő-botló" and "csetlik-botlik". So I think you have it correct if you went with Zsanna's interpretation.


----------

